# Gt650m



## navneetagarwal (Jul 18, 2012)

How would you rate the gt650m for high end gaming? And, is it *in any way* inferior to the old gtx 260m?
Am asking this because i'm getting a replacement m14x for my m15x. Other specs are way better in the m14x. Just want to know about the graphics.

Comparasion between these two might seem silly to some. Kindly bear with and answer.

_Thanks in advance. _

Edit: Also, is 1TB 5400 rpm slower than 750GB 7200 rpm? Or does the disk density make them equal in speed?


----------



## rider (Jul 19, 2012)

GT 650M is more than 50% better than GTX 260M.
And buy the laptop with 1TB 5400rpm, their is not much real life difference in comparison to 7200rpm.
Also take a look on samsung series 5 550p laptop, the core-i7 15.6" version is with 300nit 900p anti-reflective screen, 8GB RAM, 1TB HDD, blu-ray drive and GT 650M 2GB DDR3 that costs approx 57k.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 19, 2012)

^Don't forget the 1600mhz DDR3 Ram and JBl sp3akers.

Btw, GT650M is currently the Top end Multimedia graphic card for laptop segment by Nvidia.
On NotebookCheck it ranks somewhere in Top 30's amongst laptop Graphic card.


----------



## rider (Jul 19, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> ^Don't forget the 1600mhz DDR3 Ram and JBl sp3akers.



every 3rd gen core-i series laptop comes with 1600Mhz DDR3 RAM and their is nothing woopy about, the change will come when DDR5 RAMs will come.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 19, 2012)

rider said:


> every 3rd gen core-i series laptop comes with 1600Mhz DDR3 RAM and their is nothing woopy about, the change will come when DDR5 RAMs will come.



Well most of them have 1600mhz or higher ,but not all of them .Although there is seriously nothing woppy about it , since 1333 vs 1600mhz doesn't makes a really big difference.

Btw, why did you skipped DDR4 ram and went straight to DDR5 ?


----------



## topgear (Jul 19, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> ^Don't forget the 1600mhz DDR3 Ram and JBl sp3akers.
> 
> *Btw, GT650M is currently the Top end Multimedia graphic card for laptop segment by Nvidia.*
> On NotebookCheck it ranks somewhere in Top 30's amongst laptop Graphic card.



nope .. this is the Nvidia's current top end offering for laptop's :

AnandTech - NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680M: Kepler GK104 Goes Mobile


----------



## rider (Jul 19, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> Well most of them have 1600mhz or higher ,but not all of them .Although there is seriously nothing woppy about it , since 1333 vs 1600mhz doesn't makes a really big difference.
> 
> Btw, why did you skipped DDR4 ram and went straight to DDR5 ?



Which ivy bridge laptop has 1333Mhz? If you are thinking sony vaios, i will tell you specs may be written wrong.
And I slipped direct to DDR5 because VRAM started to come GDRR5 after DDR3 in high end laptops.


----------



## gunner_kanishk (Jul 19, 2012)

topgear said:


> nope .. this is the Nvidia's current top end offering for laptop's :
> 
> AnandTech - NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680M: Kepler GK104 Goes Mobile



Lol. 

He said its the best multimedia graphic card. Not the best Nvidia GPU outright Einstein. 

And FYI, the GTX 690 SLI is now the best Nvidia GPU for laptops.


----------



## vkl (Jul 19, 2012)

Leap from ddr3 to ddr4 ram would be significant.It would run on 1.2V or less.
It would have higher regular speed.
DDR4 adaptation is still far.
No point in comparing VRAM development and adaptation with normal RAM.

@gunner_kanishk
Nvidia's top current mobile card is gtx680m as said by topgear.
And the best the gaming laptops can offer is gtx680m sli not gtx690 sli.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 19, 2012)

topgear said:


> nope .. this is the Nvidia's current top end offering for laptop's :
> 
> AnandTech - NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680M: Kepler GK104 Goes Mobile



I think I mentioned Multimedia Series , not the Extreme series , right ??
I know about the GTX680M , infact (GTX680M SLI) is the best commercial laptop GPU currently but from Xtreme series 



vkl said:


> Leap from ddr3 to ddr4 ram would be significant.It would run on 1.2V or less.
> It would have higher regular speed.
> DDR4 adaptation is still far.
> No point in comparing VRAM development and adaptation with normal RAM.


AFAIK , DDR4 was released in 2011 , but not commercially and yes the Adapatation is still far.

I don't think , it was a wise idea for him to dream about DDR5 ram , atleast not as per current scenarios.Maybe in next couple of years.


> @gunner_kanishk
> Nvidia's top current mobile card is gtx680m as said by topgear.
> And the best the gaming laptops can offer is gtx680m sli not gtx690 sli.


GTX690 is probably the best GeForce GPU and by far the most expensive too.
Actually its a dual GPU , the only important thing it has inferior from GTX680 is the Core Clock.

He must have speculated the release of Mobile version of GTX 690M , its not available though.
But the moment when it will be, its definitely going to be the best , but not right now.


----------



## topgear (Jul 20, 2012)

gunner_kanishk said:


> Lol.
> 
> He said its the best multimedia graphic card. Not the best Nvidia GPU outright Einstein.
> 
> And FYI, the GTX 690 SLI is now the best Nvidia GPU for laptops.





Rishi. said:


> I think I mentioned Multimedia Series , not the Extreme series , right ??
> I know about the GTX680M , infact (GTX680M SLI) is the best commercial laptop GPU currently but from Xtreme series
> 
> 
> ...



may be I got to much obsessed with gaming gpus  anyway, thanks for all the infos.


----------



## navneetagarwal (Jul 20, 2012)

so, is the gt650 futureproof for gaming?


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 20, 2012)

^Nope, as such it is not a gaming GPU , although it succedes several low end GTX series gfx cards.
In the price range of under 60k range laptops , the answer will be yes.
You will be able to play all the latest games on it , with Medium to high gfx settings.

But when lokking for better option , there are many better mobile gfx cards available in GTX series.


----------



## navneetagarwal (Jul 21, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> ^Nope, as such it is not a gaming GPU , although* it succedes several low end GTX series gfx cards.*
> In the price range of under 60k range laptops , the answer will be yes.
> You will be able to play all the latest games on it , with Medium to high gfx settings.
> 
> But when lokking for better option , there are many better mobile gfx cards available in GTX series.



you mean, the older gtx cards like gtx 260m?


----------



## rider (Jul 21, 2012)

GT 650M is great GPU only just 10% lower than GTX 660M in benchmarks, but big price difference.


----------



## navneetagarwal (Jul 21, 2012)

rider said:


> GT 650M is great GPU only just 10% lower than GTX 660M in benchmarks, but big price difference.



Actually as i mentioned i'm switching from the m15x to the m14x. my m15x had a gtx graphic card, while the m14x has gt series which are really different in many aspects, like the memory bandwidths: *gt - 128 bit gtx - 256 bit *

My gtx 260m still runs battlefield 3 on high, no lag.
hence the confusion.


----------



## vkl (Jul 21, 2012)

rider said:


> GT 650M is great GPU only just 10% lower than GTX 660M in benchmarks, but big price difference.



Gtx660m is more like 20-30% faster in games like CoD:MW3,BF3,Batman:AC,dirt showdown,alan wake.
It is 15% faster in crysis 2
In other games it is like 15-20% faster.
In some games the gap is very though(8-12%)


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 21, 2012)

There is a throttling issue with GT650M at high temperature. Choose wisely.


----------



## rider (Jul 21, 2012)

vkl said:


> Gtx660m is more like 20-30% faster in games like CoD:MW3,BF3,Batman:AC,dirt showdown,alan wake.
> It is 15% faster in crysis 2
> In other games it is like 15-20% faster.
> In some games the gap is very though(8-12%)



I said in benchmarks, through 3DMark 11 score.


----------

